# Week of Oct 26: Zone 5: The Living Room Zone 1: The Entrance, Fr



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Got a little too busy to post this week. I know that there are over 100 hits on these threads so I will keep going. I'm committed to doing this for a year and I already see a big difference. Not only in my home, but in my stress level. My home is always ready for company (or a few minutes away, ha.ha).

Here is the deep cleaning list. Start out by declutting each day, then work on the deep cleaning list.


Entrance Detailed Cleaning List
Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean cobwebs
Dust window sills and front door
Clean switch plate of hand prints and walls if needed
Put plants in to the shower and give them a good rinse. Let them set there until you are finished.
Dust furniture
Dust baseboards
Straighten the coat closest
Sweep vacuum or mop the floor
Put back the plants. You would hate for DH to walk into a jungle tomorrow morning.
Add your own personal touches to make it more welcoming.

*Dining Room Detailed Cleaning List
*Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

Clean the cobwebs
Dust window sills
Clean the window
Clean doors of china cabinet after you straighten dishes if they need done. Dust.
Clean and straighten any drawer
Clean off top of dining table and polish
Rinse plants in the shower
Dust the bottoms of the chairs.
Dust the baseboards
Move furniture and vacuum underneath (except the china cabinet). I turned mine over one time. It was not funny.
Add your own personal touches to the table (table cloth, pretty bowl, flowers)

*Front Porch Detailed cleaning
*Sweep down cobweb and spider webs (In the summer, I leave them. I feed the spiders, too, LOL.)
Sweep off porch furniture.
Sweep the porch.
Throw away any dead plants.
Prune back unruly bushes from the entrance.
Repot planters if necessary (in summer)
Refill bird feeders.
Wipe off tables, banisters, and light fixtures.
Get rid of unwanted items.
Add your own personal touches to welcome friends and family (wreath, welcome mat, bell)


----------

